# [solved] python & mythtv ->  No module named tmdb_ui

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

ich habe da ein Problem mit Python auf meinem gentoo-MythTV-Rechner.

Und zwar geht es um einen in Python geschriebenen Grabber für Video-Metadaten. Den Grabber habe ich aus diesem Thread -> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/deutsches-mythvideo-script-fuer-0-22-a-12137-4/ und zwar habe ich "tmdb_api.py" genommen.

Folgendes wird vom Script importiert:

```
import os, struct, sys, time

import urllib, urllib2

import logging

from tmdb_ui import BaseUI, ConsoleUI

from tmdb_exceptions import (TmdBaseError, TmdHttpError, TmdXmlError, TmdbUiAbort, TmdbMovieOrPersonNotFound,)
```

Wenn ich jetzt versuche das Script von der Kommandozeile aus zu starten passiert folgendes:

```
server Movie # ./tmdb_api.py -v

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./tmdb_api.py", line 39, in <module>

    from tmdb_ui import BaseUI, ConsoleUI

ImportError: No module named tmdb_ui
```

Was seltsam ist, weil die Datei tmdb_ui ist vorhanden:

```
server Movie # find / -name "tmdb_ui*"

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.py
```

Warum also diese Fehlermeldung? Ich kenne mich mit Python leider gar nicht aus und wollte nur den Grabber zum laufen bekommen.

Fall es wichtig ist noch ein wenig mehr Infos zum System

```
server Movie # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Oct 2010 16:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync9.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline reflection samba sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php-5.2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
server Movie # echo $PYTHONPATH

```

 (bleibt leer, keine Ausgabe also nicht gesetzt)

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

hat niemand eine Idee wie ich das Script in den Python-Pfad bekomme?

----------

## 69719

Ich tippe auf:

```

eselect python set python2.6

```

Vermutlich läuft dein System mit Python 3.1, aber die Module wurden für 2.6 installiert.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

das habe ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber nein, steht auf python 2.6 ... leider.

----------

## 69719

Hast du mal

```

python-updater

```

laufen lassen?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal
> 
> Code:
> 
> python-updater
> ...

 

Ja, direkt nachdem ich per 

```
eselect python list
```

 geschaut habe das er auch auf python 2.6 steht habe ich zur Sicherheit ein 

```
python-updater
```

 laufen lassen.

Leider hat das nichts geändert.

----------

## 69719

Eventuell mal mit

```

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb/tmdb_ui.py

```

oder

```

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.py

```

statt

```

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/MythTV/tmdb/tmdb_ui.py

```

versucht?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

noch nicht, ich werde es aber später zuhause direkt mal testen.

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die Dateien einfach so verschieben kann.

Mal schauen ob es funktioniert ...

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Danke, die Variante 

```
/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.6/tmdb_ui.py 
```

 hat funktioniert.

Nachdem ich die Dateien in das entsprechende verzeichnis verschoben läuft das Script jetzt endlich.

Nochmals danke, manchmal ist es so einfach ^^

----------

